# planted Rhom tank



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Just thought I'd post a pic of my bow front tank, home to my Rhom.

I've just bought a co2 system but havent fitted it yet. It says on the box " guaranteed results in 15 days" so I'll post some more pics in a couple of weeks. Should be interesting to see if it makes much difference.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice looking tank Yorkshire.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice tank by any chance did you buy the nutrafin co2 system


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Loon







all the positive comments about my pics has spured me on to improve them as much as pos. My main aim is to make it look natural while giving the best environment for the rhom to grow.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Very nice tank man!








Keep us updated on the development!
I suggest you to add some foreground plants like Saggitaria Subulata or Echinodorus Tenellus.It will look.......


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

looks great, first planted rhom tank ive ever seen.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

englishman said:


> nice tank by any chance did you buy the nutrafin co2 system :nod:










Yup. any good?

Off for some more plants tomorrow. I'm after some short grass and moss. I'll post another pic when its done.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

sagittaria is your best bet, but from what i hear u nead lots of light, the guy at my lfs said 3 watts per gallon or more, but with the co2 and everything i think u could do it,

your tank looks awesome,


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very natural looking tank.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > nice tank by any chance did you buy the nutrafin co2 system :nod:
> ...


 i was gonna buy one but made my own the same thing really it should work on a smaller tank i used a bigger bottle for my big tank


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

OMG i really luv youre tank !!







MORE PICS !!









And The other one with the oscars rock too


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TRomP said:


> OMG i really luv youre tank !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Tromp, do I detect a hint of sarcasm?









I know I've posted a few pics in other sections- new camera so I've got a bit carried away...sorry.

Just redone both tanks today. Might post some more pics (if no one minds). Does anyone know the best place to get plants from in the U.K.? most fish shops order large boxes of assorted plants and I cant seem to find anywhere that sells moss etc. I'm after some very short grass or moss which likes a sand substrate.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Very nice tank !


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

put some more plants in before the co2 starts working. couldnt get any moss.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

There was no sarcasme in me atm







i really luv youre tanks.. look at the other thread you made


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

cheers Tromp. mutch apreciated. I like playin with the camera (its only a cheep instant digital) and dont want to get carried away.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

well youre pics are excallent m8 really ! and i like youre bike too







my dad ownz a K1200RS


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TRomP said:


> well youre pics are excallent m8 really ! and i like youre bike too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers m8. just fitted nitrous to it.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

You do realize you post down "smillies" wenn you post a pic do you







Still luvin youre tanks


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I thought the 'down' smillies were just looking down, as in lookin at the picture. I take it it means down in the dumps? this is the first forum I've ever used,new to it.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

the co2 system's just started bubbling, so here's another pic before it has chance to take effect.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> the co2 system's just started bubbling, so here's another pic before it has chance to take effect.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> the co2 system's just started bubbling, so here's another pic before it has chance to take effect.


 Oh my god, that must be one of the most beautiful pictures of any piranha tank I've ever seen: looks like it's taken straight from the wild






















Simply breath-taking!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > the co2 system's just started bubbling, so here's another pic before it has chance to take effect.
> ...


 Thanks very much indeed.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Very NICE set up dude!








I had planned on setting my Rhom or Brandtii in a planted tank too.

What size is your Rhom? 
What size is your Tank? 
What type of substrate do you use?

and last question,...how is your Rhom liking the planted tank?

More pics, Please, whole setup shot would be nice!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

You absolutely have one of the most gorgeous, stunning tanks I have ever ever seen. Much props man, very good job.

How the hell do you keep your arm in there with that rhom long enough to plant all those plants?!?!?!












































im really inspired man. i love seeing tanks like this cause they make me want my tank to be better. thanks.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> Very NICE set up dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers








The tank is a 180 liter bow front,
The Rhom is roughly 6 or 7 inch,
And the substrate is some sort of aquarium sand from my lfs, bought about 3 years ago.
The Rhom loves the plants, it seems to give him more confidence knowing he can hide quickly if need be. so he's more willing to swim around.
Glad you like the set up. p-fury keeps me inspired.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

One tetra left :laugh: .. Im luvin it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my god thats a awesome tank


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TRomP said:


> One tetra left :laugh: .. Im luvin it


 Sorry to disapoint you TRomP, 7 guys surviving at the mo. 







heres a few of them. 
The smartest seem to have survived, they only come from cover when his back is turned.


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

I LIKE!






























I am definetly going to start a planted tank for my Brandtii.!









Again,..beautiful set up. Lots of time and effort went into the payoff!!!!!!!!!

P.S How many gallons is 180 liters??


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Well, they will die


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

TRomP said:


> Well, they will die


 I'm sure you are right.....I could only see 4 of the poor little blighters today!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Im real happy P-fury keeps you motivated caus i really love looking at youre pics !







(including the oscar pics )


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cheers TRomp.







I'm going to try to borrow a better camera from a mate









If anyone can put names to the plants it would be apreciated.
Only just got the bug to learn more about the plants, used to just go by trial and error.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

That tank is looking impressive. Is that cork bark on the back wall and is it in the tank?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> That tank is looking impressive. Is that cork bark on the back wall and is it in the tank?


 The backing is inside the tank. Its actually plastic. made by the same company who made the bow front tanks, juwel.
I wasn't keen on it until the algae started growing on it.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

I hate u yorkie boy!!!!!! awsome photos!!! W"£$&R!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A very nice aquascaping job.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

What a great looking tank,,,,! There must be something in the Brit's water!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> I thought the 'down' smillies were just looking down, as in lookin at the picture. I take it it means down in the dumps? this is the first forum I've ever used,new to it.


 Yorkshire bro, that is hilarious. I always wondered "why the hell is this guy so sad when his tank looks so good? Christ, maybe he'll want to trade or something" whenever you did that









Beatiful tank once again, how much lighting are you using?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the 'down' smillies were just looking down, as in lookin at the picture. I take it it means down in the dumps? this is the first forum I've ever used,new to it.
> ...


 Cheers elTwitcho








I honestly thought the down smilie was lookin down at a picture. This is the only forum I've ever been on so please forgive me







I feel like a right tit!
The tank has two 25w power-glo lights, but I've toned the front one down with electrical tape. the co2 system has been running for about two weeks now so here's a couple of pics

notice no down smilies


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

no down smilie :rasp:


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

As always looking very good ! Is it me or are there less brownish leaves in there


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The plants definately seem healthier. Most of the grass has died off, most of it was dead before i put it in (had it given). Some's come back to life. Definately think its made a difference.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

another


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

very nice yorkshire

in the last pic he looks blue it looks neat lol


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

19th september- about 16 days after the co2 system started working.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woow cool







nice tank


----------

